# iptables modules not found???

## stateq2

ok, i've seen a few other threads, but none seem to produce a solution.  First of all, when i start firestarter, i get the following errors.....

```

FATAL: Module ip_conntrack not found.

FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_ftp not found.

FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_irc not found.

FATAL: Module ipt_REJECT not found.

FATAL: Module ipt_REDIRECT not found.

FATAL: Module ipt_TOS not found.

FATAL: Module ipt_MASQUERADE not found.

FATAL: Module ipt_LOG not found.

FATAL: Module iptable_mangle not found.

FATAL: Module iptable_nat not found.

FATAL: Module ip_nat_ftp not found.

FATAL: Module ip_nat_irc not found.

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

Firewall started

```

i was getting this error w/ all the stuff compiled as modules, but the error persisted when i compiled all the iptables stuff into the kernel......here's the relevant part of the kernel config.

```

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CHILDLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

```

I've re-emerge firestarter and iptables, but no good.  i was using the dev-sources kernel(2.6.3), but now i'm using love-sources(2.6.4), and i'm still getting the same error.  I think this is the main thing that's preventing me to get my LAN up and running.  any ideas?

----------

## carbon

is the /usr/src/linux link pointing to the correct kernel?

----------

## stateq2

 *carbon wrote:*   

> is the /usr/src/linux link pointing to the correct kernel?

 

yes.  it seems odd that i'm getting errors, and the stuff is compiled into the kernel   :Confused: 

----------

## carbon

I dont usually like to make my kernel huge. Did you try compile those network module as modules? Coz I have a gateway at home and all those option are compiled as modules and are working fine.

----------

## Peracles

 *carbon wrote:*   

> I dont usually like to make my kernel huge. Did you try compile those network module as modules? Coz I have a gateway at home and all those option are compiled as modules and are working fine.

 

The firewall it most likely trying to install modules that do not exist.  Since you compiled all of those into the kernel, no modules will exist.  You can either remove the offending lines that load the modules or recompile the kernel and set those modules to 'M' instead of 'Y'.

Be sure to also emerge iptables so that it uses the new symbols.

----------

## stateq2

 *Peracles wrote:*   

>  *carbon wrote:*   I dont usually like to make my kernel huge. Did you try compile those network module as modules? Coz I have a gateway at home and all those option are compiled as modules and are working fine. 
> 
> The firewall it most likely trying to install modules that do not exist.  Since you compiled all of those into the kernel, no modules will exist.  You can either remove the offending lines that load the modules or recompile the kernel and set those modules to 'M' instead of 'Y'.
> 
> Be sure to also emerge iptables so that it uses the new symbols.

 

well, i had the stuff as modules last time, and i was getting the same error....but perhaps i left something out......i'll try it again.

----------

## slycordinator

I had the same problem.  This is what I did to fix it.

(This is assuming that your kernel sources were installed to /usr/src/linux)

1) Navigate to /usr/src/linux

2) cp .config ../.config

3) rm linux

4) re-emerge the linux sources of your choice

5) cd /usr/src/linux

6) After that's done "cp ../.config .config"

7) make menuconfig

 :Cool:  configure the kernel whatever way you want

Don't know why you have to do this but it seems the modules for iptables/netfilter aren't actually installed unless you do a complete clean install

edit: fixed directions

----------

## stateq2

ok, here's the output of the kernel compilation.....

```

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/arp_tables.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/arpt_mangle.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/arptable_filter.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_amanda.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_irc.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_tftp.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/ip_gre.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_amanda.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_irc.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_tftp.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_CLASSIFY.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_DSCP.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ECN.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_LOG.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MARK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NETMAP.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REDIRECT.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REJECT.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_SAME.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_TCPMSS.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_TOS.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ULOG.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ah.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_conntrack.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dscp.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ecn.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_esp.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_helper.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_iprange.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_length.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_limit.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_mac.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_mark.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_multiport.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_owner.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_pkttype.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_recent.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_state.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_tcpmss.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_tos.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ttl.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_mangle.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko

```

i'm about to reboot...hope this fixes it   :Embarassed: 

----------

## stateq2

cool   :Cool:   it's fixed.  no more errors about modules and such

```

bash-2.05b# firestarter

NETFILTER detected

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

Firewall started

```

now to get my lan setup.....thanks alot guys   :Smile: 

----------

## GaMMa

I'm having the exact same problem and I tried unemerging the kernel and deleting the directory and reemerging, but I'm getting the same errors.

Did you compile the files as modules or into the kernel? I'm going to try as modules right now.

UPDATE: Nevermind making everything modules fixed it  :Very Happy: !

----------

## binaural

goddamn firestarter only works as modules!? who dreamt up this bright idea??

----------

## oDy

It doesn't work only with modules but it prints out warnings when the required options are compiled directly in the kernel, however it still works fine.

----------

## binaural

isn't part of the allure of having a firewall being able to see warnings?

----------

